# Airlessco 500 same as lp540?



## throbak (Jun 26, 2010)

Thinking of replacing my stolen Supernova with Airlessco 500. Is it a rebadged lp540 or are there changes since Graco bought?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

throbak said:


> Thinking of replacing my stolen Supernova with Airlessco 500. Is it a rebadged lp540 or are there changes since Graco bought?


the 540 has a bigger motor. higher GPM and just a better pump. The lp500 is a really nice pump if you don't plan on using tips bigger then 5-17. I think you can use a 5-19. not sure.

I don't think graco has done much with these pumps. NcPaint can answer all your questions on the airlessco pumps. They are great pumps and hardly ever need maintenance.

Pat


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Pm Mr.fixit. Airlessco man.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I think I was told the 500 is just re-badged 540.


----------



## throbak (Jun 26, 2010)

I PM'd Mr. Fixit and I'll post what I learn. Thanks guys for the info and direction. My local paint rep didnt seem informed, nor interested in helping me on this, said he had to order min 3 pumps, so I was looking at paintsprayerslv.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I think I was told the 500 is just re-badged 540.


I thought the 500 is more like the 450 - same motor, same piston. The 540 is a bigger pump.

Pat


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, the 500 is the old 460. The 540 has a bigger motor. The 600 is the old 690. As far as I can tell, the 540 is not available anymore in the "Graco" setup.

Graco has made a couple of minor changes, replaced some Airlessco parts with Graco parts.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

paintpro08 said:


> Yes, the 500 is the old 460. The 540 has a bigger motor. The 600 is the old 690. As far as I can tell, the 540 is not available anymore in the "Graco" setup.
> 
> Graco has made a couple of minor changes, replaced some Airlessco parts with Graco parts.


Yes. Minor minor changes. The prime valve is all that I can think of at the moment. 

The LP 500 is .5gpm, the 460 was, .46gpm. I think they're the same pumps, there are many ways to test GPM. Airlessco pre-Graco would test their pumps with 50' of hose and a gun. I believe Graco tests theirs with a gun attached directly to the pump itself. So the numbers could be skewed slightly....not that it really matters.....great pumps regardless.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sounds like you need a new rig and a new rep Throbak. Good luck and srry to hear about someone lifting your Supernova. Some people really suck!


----------



## throbak (Jun 26, 2010)

The thief left footprints of Impervo oil. I know I'll never see it again though. I had a 20th birthday party planned for it this spring, with it's present, 3rd repack kit already bought.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

what Andy said!!! Graco has made very few changes to the Airlessco units which is good because the Airlessco is a workhorse


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

another thing to consider is when buying online. I have spoken to many different service centers throughout the country at different trainings that I go to and many of them will not perform warranty work on units purchased online.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Go to your local home depot, and ask to be called when one of their rentals are due to be replaced. I bought another 540 about six months ago from them $350. I haven't done a single repair other than put a different gun and remove that stupid plastic wrap from the hose. 

They don't repack them, or even adjust the packing to my knowledge and the one I got is still in real good shape.


----------

